# Gosh I’m bored



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can’t really think of anything to say 

To anyone 

We are not travelling anywhere 

Brexit , well it’s brexit 

Nothing much happin in my life, I rarely go out now , joints stiff and painful

I’m almost 75 on the 22nd 

Same crap joints 

Hound from hell now well again 

So I’ll go back to my reading

Well those dragons soar 

Does MHF soar, ?

And of course it isn’t up to you to interest me 

Just as well 

Methinks 

But then again I don’t interest you either

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well then have a think about Donald Trump vs Robert Meuller. It's coming to a head. It'll be fun I think.

My money is on Trump I'm sad to say.

What do you think?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No 

I actually like real life

Real people

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If only Trump was just a bad dream. I'm fairly sure he's real.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm busy even on holiday.!!!


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you like writing Sandra? My brother is writing about his life. Not for publishing, just for pleasure.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the Sandra autobiography of her life would be a good read so I'll second that suggestion - she is a well travelled lady with a vast real life range of experiences that I know of - and I am sure there are loads of other nuggets that she could share.

Writing for an e-book is much easier to publish than traditional printers.

GO FOR IT SANDRA your life and family experiences would be a good read and may well interest a lot more people than you could imagine.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually thats not a bad idea. I bet people would be really interested in your story Sandra. You have certainly been through some stuff and that trip to Israel in a Bedford van or whatever it was and raising kids there I think would be a fascinating read as would your start in life and how it all turned out.

You should have a word with Geriatricbackpacker (Gandhi) off here although he is mainly on Fruitcakes now. His books get really good reviews.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not a writer

I share things on here , probabally things I shouldn’t 

A safe space, well almost a safe space 

I annoy some 

I tend to say it as I think 

And hold my corner 

But I’ve never been averse to changing my mind if persuaded by a good counter argument 

Isn’t it time you visited to hug me my toy boy .?

I’ve lost Tuggy 

Whatever I did he can’t forgive me 

But that’s life 

Such a waste though 

We are dead such a long time 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 4 posts today

It says it all doesn’t it ?

Non of you have gone stir crazy

None are dancing naked 

None of you has a heartbreak story

Or even a joyful one 

I’m still bored 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I'm not a writer
> 
> I share things on here , probabally things I shouldn't
> 
> ...


I dont seem to have been outside of Yorkshire, Durham and occasionally Cumbria for the last year Sandra. Will have to find an excuse to visit the North West!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Well 4 posts today
> 
> It says it all doesn't it ?
> 
> ...


I know that you have seen it all as a former nurse but something's are beyond the pail I am just lucky that you didn't see me dancing naked across our lawn yesterday in response.

Luckily no else would either so you'll just have to use your imagination....

"Not a pretty sight". 😲. 😱. 👮👮👮


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recon it would have been Ok Dave 

My imagination says 

Well that was good , you look good clothed, you’ll look good naked 

Nowt wrong with a naked body 

Just all the baggage we attribute to it 

Adam and Eve have much to answer too 

Such a shame

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wasn’t it Queen Victoria who turned us all into prudes?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy rushed off our wheels even on holiday. What with dentists, coffee dates, visiting and touring it's just all go. Wish we had time to sit and read.


Ray.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd say buy your husband some viagra. But that wouldn't be nice. Same age here. I know what you mean.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d be fine if my joints were fine

I worry because I feel that what I should feel at 85 

I feel now 

My mind is fine, it’s young

But my joints just don’t respond anymore 

I’m painful and stiff , rarely go out anymore 

Potter around the house , keeping it clean, cooking meals

Which I love 

But once I work off the stiffness 

I need to be careful I don’t go to far 

And return to stiff painful joints 

But wine helps in the evening 

Maybe not good for the liver

But 

Sometimes you just need a bit of pain free 

I’m no longer the person I was, physically

Still a belligerent cow

But then again my aorta is a bit of a cow 

We do well together , me and my bit of a cow , still going srong

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Have you thought about trying cod Sandra?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That’s cannabis to you and me


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I’ve thought

But I don’t like it 

Sandra


----------

